# Stavět nebo stavit



## Pino76

_Staví zde tento vlak?_
Jak zní infinitiv slovesa použitého v této větě? Stavět nebo stavit?


----------



## Mori.cze

Stavět


----------



## Pino76

Mori.cze said:


> Stavět


Děkuji!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Obojí:


> Vlak bude stavit v Blovicích, Zdemyslicích, Nezvěsticích... (aktualne); ... Hlavní rozdíl mezi rychlíkem a osobním vlakem je v tom že rychlík staví jen ve větších městech. Zato osobní vlak bude stavit na každé vesnici a jízda se tak časově protáhne (bezvarady). ... Parní vlak bude stavit i v zastávce Křivoklát, kde máte jedinečnou možnost navštívit jeden z našich nejznámějších hradů ... (zabavtedeti)
> 
> ... vlak bude stavět v centru města na nové zastávce (brnensky.denik); ... Vlak bude stavět také ve slovinské Lublani. (nova); Když jeden z cestujících na nádraží prohlásil, že vlak bude stavět v každé prdeli (  ), byla to svatá pravda. (google books)


----------



## Pino76

Enquiring Mind said:


> Obojí:


Díky za ty příklady. Vyhledávání řetězce _"vlak bude stavit"_ generuje na Goooglu 5 výsledků hledání a _"vlak bude stavět"_ 34 výsledků. Budu tedy používat tu populárnější variantu. Správná je určitě.


----------



## Cautus

Nebál přihlédnout k dokonavým tvarům *zastavit* a *zastavět*.


----------

